# Poll Experiment! Read options carefully



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

How much are you affected by seeing other people's answers on a musical poll? This poll is about honesty, and please read the options carefully.

Think of your typical behavior in answering any of the recent polls. What did you do? Take this thread as an experiment in itself!

Option of _two _choices from below:

A. I looked at the poll results before voting but decided not to vote for any reason (except, well, to vote this as affirmative).

B. I looked at the poll results before voting, and voted with the current majority (go along with crowd).

C. I looked at the poll results before voting, and voted with the current minority (in spite of the majority).

D. I looked at the poll results before voting and nonetheless voted for whatever I felt, regardless of current minority/majority tendencies.

E. I didn't look at the results of the poll before voting because I don't care what my opinion is compared to others. If I land in the minority or majority, it's all good, no regrets.

F. I didn't look at the results of the poll before voting and then regretted not doing so when I landed with either the majority or minority and I didn't want to be so.

The rest of this thread is dedicated to discussing how polls have or have not changed your opinions about certain composers, performers, etc. when you found what the majority concluded with.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be honest, I didn't read the question and voted for everything.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

mesa said:


> i'll be honest, i didn't read the question and voted for everything.


LOL! Love it. :lol:

......................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a big D. I hope my vote influences others to do the same.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely E....it never occurs to me to check out what other people picked before I vote


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sometimes I check the results before voting but rarely. Even if I do, it doesn't change my vote.

So E was the best option for me to take:



Huilunsoittaja said:


> ...
> 
> E. I didn't look at the results of the poll before voting because I don't care what my opinion is compared to others. If I land in the minority or majority, it's all good, no regrets.
> 
> ....


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

It's mostly E but sometimes F. If I'm torn between 2 options and end up not choosing something that turns out to have no votes. It makes me feel a little sad. And I have to go and stroke my puppy. 
(That's NOT a euphemism).


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

E of course. It's not the votes that would make me change my mind but rather the discussion and any musical offerings.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Taggart said:


> E of course. It's not the votes that would make me change my mind but rather the discussion and any musical offerings.


What about bribes?!?..........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd go D. I like seeing who voted for what and reading the comments before I make up my own mind. I like to put myself in other people's shoes and understand why they might vote for one thing rather than another thing. That helps me formulate my own opinion on what to vote for, knowing not who, but _why_ others would vote for something (assuming I'd know about the other voters too). However this would only be the case if it was a public poll. A poll in which I don't get to see who voted what, I'd still have a look at prior to voting just out of curiosity.


----------

